# Soul Men,in theaters 11/7/08



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Soul Men,starring the late Bernie Mac (R.I.P.) and Samuel L. Jackson is set to hit theaters on Nov. 7,2008.
Rated R for pervasive language,nudity and sexual content.

http://www.soulmen-movie.com/#/home/


----------

